# Karolina Kurkova walks the runway at the Yamamay Fashion Show during Milan Fashion Week Fall/Winter 2013/14 at the Alcatraz on February 19, 2013 in Mi



## beachkini (20 Feb. 2013)

(8 Dateien, 8.046.488 Bytes = 7,674 MiB)


----------



## romanderl (20 Feb. 2013)

einfach der absolute wahnsinn!


----------



## Toolman (20 Feb. 2013)

Durchaus ansehnlich :thumbup:


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Feb. 2013)

kaum was an  Fashion ?  :thx:


----------



## koftus89 (22 Feb. 2013)

woooooooooooow, sie ist fantastisch. 1000000000 dank.


----------



## havelook (22 Feb. 2013)

demkan man nur zustimmen, wen nman wieder Luft bekommt


----------



## lobo95 (27 Feb. 2013)

Hmmm! Tolle Bilder, gibt es mehr von der Show?


----------

